# New to the forum, any current river runners on here



## Xterminator GT (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey guys I just found this site and would like to hear from anybody who runs the current river or any river in Southern Missouri


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 16, 2012)

There's a couple on here. Been chompin at the bit to go for a ride. I've tore down my motor to got through it before summer rolls around. Just haven't got around to bolting the powerhead back on.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Xterminator GT....welcome to TinBoats. There are quite a few of us that run those parts. I too however am rebuilding, so I won't be seen much on the rivers this year.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 16, 2012)

I went for my first ride on the current last weekend it was awesome after letting the boat sit all winter. Now all I have to do is give my boat a good cleaning and I'll be ready to go


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 16, 2012)

I got to go once this year at Doniphin at the polar bear run but I just went with a friend.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 18, 2012)

What part of the current are you runnin exterminator GT?
I run doniphan area, but i run black river more.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Mar 21, 2012)

I usually run round springs to two rivers but a few times a year I run around van buren.


----------



## Codeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Doniphan and south for us, seems to be little quieter down there.


----------

